# SFTP with unchangeable 0 byte files



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

Hi,
I'm using an sftp server for my job (we don't host it) and some of the files that were uploaded appear to have become corrupted. The filesize of all of them is 0 bytes and they can't be moved, deleted, etc, but can be downloaded. If they are downloaded, its still 0 bytes. They have the permission of -rw-rw-r-- (our normal for all files uploaded) but I will get the message saying "permission denied". They also have the same owner/group number listed as any other file uploaded to the server. All the files were uploaded on Macs using the latest version of Filezilla that is supported (it might be latest version for macs, but I'm not sure as they are probably running OS X 10.4). I don't have access to those computers right now, but I can use my laptop (windows 7 Pro 32 bit) running the latest version of Filezilla to access the ftp server.
I was wondering if there is any way I can remove these files without calling the company that hosts the ftp server?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

try uploading a same named file to see if it will overwrite the 0 byte file would be my suggestion.


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

I tried that, and I get the following message (trying to upload the file, then selecting overwrite when Filezilla realizes the file is already there, then when that fails, i selected skip):

Status:	Starting upload of C:\Users\*****\Desktop\A\done\file.tif
Command:	cd "/"
Response:	New directory is: "/"
Command:	put "C:\Users\*****\Desktop\A\done\file.tif" "file.tif"
Status:	local:C:\Users\*****\Desktop\A\done\file.tif => remote:/file.tif
Error:	error while writing: permission denied
Error:	File transfer failed after transferring 503,808 bytes in 5 seconds
Status:	Starting upload of C:\Users\*****\Desktop\A\done\file.tif
Status:	Retrieving directory listing...
Command:	ls
Status:	Listing directory /
Command:	reput "C:\Users\*****\Desktop\A\done\file.tif" "file.tif"
Error:	/file.tif: open for write: no such file or directory
Error:	File transfer failed
Status:	Starting upload of C:\Users\*****\Desktop\A\done\file.tif
Status:	Retrieving directory listing...
Command:	ls
Status:	Listing directory /
Status:	Skipping upload of C:\Users\*****\Desktop\A\done\file.tif
Status:	File transfer skipped


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

It is usual to not allow writing to the root "\" of a ftp server.

Appears your only option is to contact the ftp site admin to resolve this.


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

We also had it happen in a sub-directory and even trying to delete the directory doesn't work.
I guess the next question is, what would cause this problem so frequently? I've uploaded a lot of files to the ftp server before and I've never had the problem. I know the computers/internet where the files are being uploaded can sometimes be troublesome (and the new IT company isn't doing a good job at fixing it either)


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Appears to be more of an account/rights issue from what you describe. Whoever the ftp admin is needs to fix that.


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

Ok, thank you
I will contact them monday


----------

